# mirrolure top dog



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Ijust got a mirrolure top dog in the mullet pattern, does any one know if they work good or have any reports on them let me know, thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

When the water gets hot I like the top pup better, but they will catch a lot of fish. Just walk the dog hard with it.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Mirrolures are good. There usually nice and noisy which get the fish aggravated. I think the paint wears off quicker though


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I have found that I tend to catch bigger trout on topwater baits. I throw Zara super spook jr and topdog/topdog jr most of the time while I'm out on the flats and very rarely catch a trout less than 18". Not saying I catch huge numbers all the time, last time out I only caught 2. One 19" and one 22". I have caught larger numbers before using live bait and jigs under a cork, but like I said, most of my better trout have come on top.

One thing to keep in mind when fishing topwaters, and you may already know this, when you get a hit, wait to set the hook until you feel the weight of the fish. That way if he misses it you can just pause and then start working your bait again, most of the time they will hit it again. One more thing, I like throwing most plugs on a bait cast reel, I just find that I can throw them farther and they don't tumble in the air as much and get tangled. $.02 worth.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't talk with my mouth full, photo from july 07. ....


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've used both the Mirrorlure and the Spook and found that the Mirrorlure produces more fish, but, as wetaline said, I catch larger fish on the Spook. It also works better for me if the water is choppy. 



If they stop hitting mullet try chartreuse. 



Have fun and practice catch and release.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wetaline (6/16/2008)*I have found that I tend to catch bigger trout on topwater baits. I throw Zara super spook jr and topdog/topdog jr most of the time while I'm out on the flats and very rarely catch a trout less than 18".


Yeah, me too. Sometimes it takes longer to get bit if there are a bunch of small trout around, but the big ones will eat the topwaters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (6/13/2008)*When the water gets hot I like the top pup better, but they will catch a lot of fish. Just walk the dog hard with it.


Never thought about using a heavier line:doh

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/1852_advanced-fishing-walk-dog.htm


----------

